# Finally wanting to Root! Please Help



## nypalm (Oct 9, 2011)

Need some advice on how to root my Thunderbolt. I am sick of all the crap Verizon has put on my phone. I need help, instructions and which ROMS and radios and anything needed. I am almost a fan of Sense but would like to upgrade to 3.0 or 3.5. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Here you go


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

Best advice is get on here and read information for a week before you root or you will just drive everyone crazy with questions some new guy just asked yesterday. Go into development read up on roms most are 3.0 and we have one 3.5 it is listed in titles don't let someone pick a Rom for you. Use stickies when looking for root methods in development. Radios can also be found in stickies in development. So go read up there is a very easy root method so read up on that to, use search button, be detailed when you ask questions, we are a helping hand we are just not the hand doing it for u.
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...-Starter-Guide-How-To-OC-guide-(updated-9-21)

See there for baby steps read read read.


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jun 30, 2011)

Root is easy now. Choosing roms is harder. Nothing is 100%, not even OEM. Nobody can decide what rom is best for you. My suggestion as a starting point is one of the BAMF roms. These are close to stock, and will be fairly trouble-free. Once you get familiar with flashing, there are boatloads of roms to try, and it's pretty painless for the majority of them. Main thing is always make a backup beforeyou flash, and always look at the date of the Rom thread, what radios the dev built it for, etc. Make sure you read all of the op before flashing. This is where most people screw themselves. The original post will almost always include known bugs, fixes, incompatibilities, etc.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

My suggestions:

1. when you root, go to either Bamf Forever or CM7 first. Gain some experience there before moving onto other, more involved roms.
2. read, read, read!


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> My suggestions:
> 
> 1. when you root, go to either Bamf Forever or CM7 first. Gain some experience there before moving onto other, more involved roms.
> 2. read, read, read!


I might recommend OMGB as a starter too. If you're looking for something simplistic and easy-to-understand, it'd be hard to find something more stripped-down on here than OMGB. Having said that, CM7 is what I always go for and they are both AOSP based, so it's up to your personal preference 

All the best,

-HG


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

HalosGhost said:


> I might recommend OMGB as a starter too. If you're looking for something simplistic and easy-to-understand, it'd be hard to find something more stripped-down on here than OMGB. Having said that, CM7 is what I always go for and they are both AOSP based, so it's up to your personal preference
> 
> All the best,
> 
> -HG


Personally, I think I would recommend a less stripped-down ROM so the user has more tools at their disposal as they learn and struggle. OMGB is a great ROM, in fact the best there is if you want a pure vanilla ROM, but I don't think that's the ideal "first custom ROM" for somebody. Now if the OP has actually rooted other phones and is just new to the TBolt, then nvm, you're right. I don't think we know whether they are new in general or just to the TBolt, though. And either way, it's not a terrible suggestion at all.


----------



## COMBATIC (Aug 25, 2011)

Liquidgirlz 1.8, just enough on it to make a change for the weak hearted


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

"nypalm said:


> Need some advice on how to root my Thunderbolt. I am sick of all the crap Verizon has put on my phone. I need help, instructions and which ROMS and radios and anything needed. I am almost a fan of Sense but would like to upgrade to 3.0 or 3.5. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Be better off if u found some one to root it then u can go on from there it a lot of code and stuff u gotta do if u have the patience just saying.....


----------



## nypalm (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks for pointing me in the right direction everyone. I ended up with das bamf 1.0.7 cubed. Now, I'll start playing with other ROMs. Thanks agaan.


----------

